# PHP + MYSQL + COUNT(*) Wie?



## IIIRaVeNIII (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Irgendwie bin ich wieder mal zu blöd...

Folgendes, ich setze einen COUNT(*) in einer Datenbank ab. Nach meinem Verständniss und nach meiner Erfahrung im reinen SQL sollte da eigentlich nur ein Wert ausgegeben werden. jedoch kriege ich wenn ich versuche das in PHP direkt in eine Variable zu schreiben immer nur als Ausgabe "Array" oder "Resource ID #12"...

Also meine Frage:

Wie kriege ich den Wert in eine Variable um damit weiter arbeiten zu können? Ich meine, nen "fetch" kann ich doch von der Logik her schon nicht machen, oder?

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand kurz antworten könnte...

Schonmal thx.

R@ven


----------



## Lukasz (24. Januar 2005)

GEDANKENSTÜTZE!


```
$result=mysql_query("SLECT COUNT(*) FROM tabelle");
while($row=mysql_fetch_array($result)){ // BINGO HIER IST EIN ARRAY
echo $row[0]; // Gibt die Anzahl aus
}
```

Liebe Grüsse aus Reutlingen


----------



## Julian Maicher (24. Januar 2005)

Es wird zwar nur ein Ergebnis zurück geliefert, aber trotzdem in ein Array geschrieben.

```
$num = mysql_fetch_array($result);
echo $num[0]:
```


----------



## Lukasz (24. Januar 2005)

MYSQL FETCH ARRAY eben! Stimmt die SQL wir auch das richtige gelagert!


----------



## hpvw (24. Januar 2005)

Wenn Du mit GROUB BY arbeitest, kommen unter Umständen auch mehrere Zeilen raus. Wenn Du dann noch weitere Werte aus der Datenbank ausliest, steht der Count im Array-Index COUNT(*) oder in dem entsprechenden Alias, den Du mit AS angegeben hast.


----------



## IIIRaVeNIII (24. Januar 2005)

VIELEN, VIELEN DANK LEUTE!

man das hat mich aber auch aufgeregt...

ich hätte da mal noch ne Frage:

gibt es ne Möglichkeit Einträge immer wieder aus der Datenbank zu aktualisieren, (ohne den Browser-Refresh)? also sozusagen ein stilles Refresh? 

Ihr Leute seid echt die Besten...

thx

R@ven


----------

